# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Discossoma sp. (marmoreado)

## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Discossoma sp. (marmoreado).

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Apareceu-me ha uns meses un polipo desses no aquario, assim sem mais nem menos... Não faço ideia como apareceu. Aliás o pólipo foi crescendo, primeiro muito pequeno, quase sem cor e depois ficou grande, assim com este padrão. Já se reproduziu. Ainda bem porque nunca vi desta variedade à venda e acho muito bonita mesmo. Calculo que tenha vindo com a rocha viva ou que se tenha introduzido pela base de algum coral ainda num estado larvar...ou que tenha sido transportado para o aqua no tubo digestivo de algum vivo ( e esta heim? )

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------

